# TD Waterhouse or Questrade, there is the question...!



## carllecat (Aug 3, 2010)

I am looking forward to invest my annual saving that should be roughly $25,000 and I am wondering if I should go with Questrade with their low trade cost per transaction ot TD Waterhouse?

I am not going to do a lot of transaction during the year and I am on-track to invest at least $25,000/year. On one hand, I like the fact that Questrade is cheap and very user friendly, but I heard that their customer service is not that great. On the other hand, I like the fact that TD Waterhouse has a lot to offer and is a well-known and respected company...

Any thoughts on that one?


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

*TD Waterhouse or Questrade*

Personally, I'm a fan of Waterhouse. User-friendly interface and good customer service (at least my experiences have been). 

That said, if you're going to be a very active trader; multiple trades per month, go with the brokerage that charges you the least in transactions fees (for now; Questrade). 

Only until you have household assets over $100K can you reduce your fees with Waterhouse ($9.95/transaction).


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

TDW has annual, quarterly, data fees, higher fees all around etc and some fluff that Questrade does not

Questrade is cheaper all around and has real capabilities that TDW does not

If you don't trade a lot and you don't have +100k I don't see the dilemma? If you were an active trader I could understand maybe paying $$ for less capability and a respected company..


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm with TDWH now, and I'm considering a switch to Questrade. I'm mostly annoyed with TDWH's high foreign exchange charge (2.5% on each side), and the RRSP account cannot store USD. Yes, I can call them and tell them to "wash trade", but why should I have to do that?

Aside from that, I find they have excellent service, and knowledgable staff. I don't know what level of service Questrade provides.


----------



## Belguy (May 24, 2010)

Both Questrade and TD Waterhouse are rated as below average by J.D. Power:

http://businesscenter.jdpower.com/news/pressrelease.aspx?ID=2010097


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

As someone who doesn't phone their brokerage very often, I'm not too concerned about customer service. I've always found Questrade CS to be pretty good, although I have noticed that they are taking longer to answer the phone.

You are looking at $29/trade at TD vs $5 + ecn fees at Questrade (let's assume $6/trade). Once you have $100k, then the trades will be $10. 

If the TD account is non-reg then there is a $50 annual fee.

In your case, Questrade is quite a bit cheaper for the first few years. There is a less of a difference once you qualify for the cheaper trades.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

slacker said:


> Aside from that, I find they have excellent service, and knowledgable staff. I don't know what level of service Questrade provides.



They answer any of my questions on chat within minutes

I login, I put in a limit order, I log out. Do my research and portfolio monitoring on Google with free real time data, which integrates with everything else Google for free

Not sure what other service I'm missing? I was with J.D. Power's #2 and saw nothing special. Lots of fancy asset allocators and fluff. No USD in RRSP, no Gold (not that I hold that) but in fact less substantial capability for much higher price


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

Why not have both? 

Neither of the accounts cost money to maintain.

I use Questrade for trading, and TD Waterhouse for research. For example, the ex-div date for stocks are more accurate in TD waterhouse than Questrade. 

I've been using Questrade for more than 1.5 years. You can't beat $4.95/trade. That is absolutely awesome and it's as cheap as what the Americans can pay. 

Questrade always has a foreign exchange desk that can give you good rates.

The customer services sucks and is incompetent but once you get your account registered, you're pretty much set. I use the online messaging service for help and they are generally helpful.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> In your case, Questrade is quite a bit cheaper for the first few years. There is a less of a difference once you qualify for the cheaper trades.


If I reach $100k, and TDW comes out with an iPhone/Andriod app before Questrade, I may switch. I can see TDW getting some customers this way

If Questrade comes out with good apps first or at least promises them first...


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

davext said:


> Why not have both?
> 
> Neither of the accounts cost money to maintain.


So you maintain what balance to avoid the inactivity fees and annual fees?


----------



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

Ah ok, I just remembered a redeeming quality of TDWH. They offer very low fee index mutual funds called the "TD e-series". Their Canadian index mutual fund has 0.31% MER, which is AFAIK the lowest in Canada. I don't think the TD e-series is available on Questrade.

If you intend to follow a couch potato portfolio, with dollar cost averaging, TD e-series is (at least for the 1st year) more cost efficient than Questrade.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

slacker said:


> Ah ok, I just remembered a redeeming quality of TDWH. They offer very low fee index mutual funds called the "TD e-series". Their Canadian index mutual fund has 0.31% MER, which is AFAIK the lowest in Canada. I don't think the TD e-series is available on Questrade.
> 
> If you intend to follow a couch potato portfolio, with dollar cost averaging, TD e-series is (at least for the 1st year) more cost efficient than Questrade.


Yes and with their "pre authorized purchase plan" you can make free contributions, minimum $25 per fund. I believe the matching ETF's MER is not to far from that.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> I login, I put in a limit order, I log out. Do my research and portfolio monitoring on Google with free real time data, which integrates with everything else Google for free


I do the exact same, but also have e series funds on the waterhouse side too. I Love google portfolios.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

oh my. What's all this about tdw annual quarterly & data fees. Data fees, is it now. What exactly are tdw data fees. What's all this about if the TD account is non-reg then there is a $50 annual fee. And what's all this about the vast array of tdw research services - in themselves worth easily several thousand $ per annum - being fluff.

i could be wrong on this, but doesn't questrade charge for real-time quotes.

the real reason in my view to be concerned about questrade, jitney & all of the other small privately-owned onliners is that we are investing in perilous times. World as we know it nearly collapsed just over a year ago. People have forgotten quickly, but another meltdown could occur. Extremes are becoming the norm. We don't know the capitalization of any of these small private firms. We don't know whose pockets they have access to, if any, if another crisis appears. All we know is that they meet exchange requirements.

IB is a slightly different case, in my view, since it is a publicly traded company and its metrics are known.

i don't know about others, but i trade frequently. TDW has the best rating for speed & perfection in order execution in canada. I like the fact that, if a rare order here & there gets into trouble - not ever td's fault btw - a phone call to rescue it takes only a couple minutes.

the OP said he was going to add 25k per annum. At that rate he'd be up to the tdw minimum for cheap commish - 100k - in less than 4 years. By that time tdw will have its new fast international multi-currency platform up & running.

oh, and don't ever pay any broker or bank a fee to exchange CAD/USD. Do the gambit. There are all kinds of variations & half-gambits, like owning canadian blue chips long & selling their options short in US markets, that will raise fee-free cash in the opposite currency.

.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

I don't trade much so the $9.95 TDW fee is fine by me-I pay no other fees. service seems fine. I like the integration of banking and brokerage I get at TD. I personally would not want to use a small brokerage who might screw something big up then couldn't afford to make good.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> the real reason in my view to be concerned about questrade, jitney & all of the other small privately-owned onliners is that we are investing in perilous times. World as we know it nearly collapsed just over a year ago. People have forgotten quickly, but another meltdown could occur. Extremes are becoming the norm. We don't know the capitalization of any of these small private firms. We don't know whose pockets they have access to, if any, if another crisis appears. All we know is that they meet exchange requirements.


OP also said he is only going to trade rarely. The question is: Are savings of $200 to $250 per year for 4 years worth any potential hassles? My personal opinion is it is not and I speak from personal experience. YMMV.


----------



## carllecat (Aug 3, 2010)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> OP also said he is only going to trade rarely. The question is: Are savings of $200 to $250 per year for 4 years worth any potential hassles? My personal opinion is it is not and I speak from personal experience. YMMV.


So Td Waterhouse or Questrade? 

If in a 4 year range I can get the $100,000 they are asking for so I can lower the fee from $29.95 to $9.95, should I stick with TDW? I am planning on investing around $6,000 per quarter for a total of around $25,000/year. I do not think I will do that many transactions... So it is really worth starting with Questrade and then transfer to TDW along the way?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

carllecat said:


> So Td Waterhouse or Questrade?


How many transactions are you planning to do? Then see for yourself if the potential savings are worth the hassles you might encounter at Questrade (keep in mind that some like Mike have positive experience with them but I've had nothing but negative experience). It's a question only you can answer. Some may think that the savings are worth the hassles. I don't. Your opinion might be different.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

carllecat said:


> So Td Waterhouse or Questrade?
> 
> If in a 4 year range I can get the $100,000 they are asking for so I can lower the fee from $29.95 to $9.95, should I stick with TDW? I am planning on investing around $6,000 per quarter for a total of around $25,000/year. I do not think I will do that many transactions... So it is really worth starting with Questrade and then transfer to TDW along the way?


You've already spent too much time on the analysis - make a decision and move on. 

Questrade is cheaper, but customer service isn't as good. TD is more expensive, but customer service is better. What are you willing to pay for?


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Four Pillars said:


> You've already spent too much time on the analysis - make a decision and move on.
> 
> Questrade is cheaper, but customer service isn't as good. TD is more expensive, but customer service is better. What are you willing to pay for?



I think you are downplaying the difference in fees

Even if the OP had $100k chances are each transaction will still cost over twice as much. Personally I don't trade over 495 shares nor pay more than pennies in ECN. On top of that you have to do wash trades over the phone? Personally I never buy and sell at the same instant, what a horrible restriction. The alternative is to pay additional exchange fees



> oh my. What's all this about tdw annual quarterly & data fees. Data fees, is it now. What exactly are tdw data fees. What's all this about if the TD account is non-reg then there is a $50 annual fee. And what's all this about the vast array of tdw research services - in themselves worth easily several thousand $ per annum - being fluff.


Quarterly inactivity fees and annual fees if heaven forbid you don't make a trade or there is a crash in the market like 2008, dropping you below the required balance. What a pain

The resources are fluff to most people I think. What value does it provide? I would happily pay 4 times the commissions for the privilege of special information that would improve my net profit. Unless they have a crystal ball I find it hard to believe they know more than Google?

I would love to switch to TDW actually, but I think it's hard to justify


----------



## carllecat (Aug 3, 2010)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> How many transactions are you planning to do? Then see for yourself if the potential savings are worth the hassles you might encounter at Questrade (keep in mind that some like Mike have positive experience with them but I've had nothing but negative experience). It's a question only you can answer. Some may think that the savings are worth the hassles. I don't. Your opinion might be different.


Probably not even 25 transactions.


----------



## bgc_fan (Apr 5, 2009)

With all this talk about fees for TDW, I thought that I must be doing something wrong since for the last ten years that I've had the account, I haven't paid any fees other than commissions. Double checking the website and its fee listing it does point out that inactivity fees are waived if you have an account greater than $10K. They also have other ways to waive the fee: sign up for TDW eServices (basically you just get pdf statements and confirmations), or hold a registered brokerage account, and there are a few other ways. Also if you make more than 30 trades/quarter, there's a flat rate of $9.99. If you make more than 150 trades, it's $7.00.

The only head-scratcher is the $50 annual fee it talks about for Summary of Annual Trading Activity. I've never paid such a fee and I keep an eye on the account (I input the statement info into Gnucash when I get the chance) and I have no record of losing $50 annually.

For the record, I don't have a TD bank account and they were quite willing to electronically transfer funds from my TDW account to another bank account. Again, I did not note any fees in the transfer.


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I always find the Big Banks are all about making things as confusing as possible with lots of "gotcha surprise" fees they forget to tell you about, or that you have to be vigilante to avoid

I may have confused the "electronic" discount brokerage with the "standard" discount brokerage. The standard one has a far longer list of fees. So I guess the electronic one can't do all those things?

Assuming a yield of 8% on $25k and 25 trades, the additional commissions of TDW would really eat away a big chunk for the first few years. Benefit being you wouldn't have to switch later, but by then you might be happy with your lackluster $5 trades


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

if you want to get out of a stock, you may hesitate because of the different in commission. Especially if it's $29.95. You should never hesitate, but $4.95 will help you get over that barrier.


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

The best part of the TDW is the banking integration. On one opening page I get all my bank, brokerage accounts, and any liabilities. I can transfer funds between all banking and brokerage accounts by clicking (up to a $100k). I find this very intuitive and useful. TD's internet banking app has been rated very high and in my opinion works very well. I would guess that moving brokerage accounts (esp registered accts) would be a real pain.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

bgc_fan said:


> ...
> 
> The only head-scratcher is the $50 annual fee it talks about for Summary of Annual Trading Activity. I've never paid such a fee and I keep an eye on the account (I input the statement info into Gnucash when I get the chance) and I have no record of losing $50 annually.
> 
> ..


I phoned TD - there is no annual admin fee for non-registered accounts. The "Summary of annual trading activity" is a report of all your trading activity that you can order at the end of the year (for $50).

Sorry about that - I had misread and thought it was a mandatory fee.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

that $50 fee would apply only to clients with less than $150 in annual commissions, or 5 web commish transactions per year, if indeed tdw chooses to charge it. In some cases, they would not charge.

clients this small constitute less than 1% of tdw's client base.

everybody else gets annual trading summaries for free, mailed out automatically without any request being necessary.

tdw says it will add the above details to their fee schedule ASAP. In the meantime i'm sure they would like to thank you for bringing their small oversight to their attention.

it's universal for onliners to have deterrent fees for tiny dormant accounts. Some won't even allow accounts that generate less than $150 commish per annum.


----------



## nomad (Apr 7, 2010)

Square Root said:


> The best part of the TDW is the banking integration. On one opening page I get all my bank, brokerage accounts, and any liabilities. I can transfer funds between all banking and brokerage accounts by clicking (up to a $100k). I find this very intuitive and useful. TD's internet banking app has been rated very high and in my opinion works very well. I would guess that moving brokerage accounts (esp registered accts) would be a real pain.


So, does TDW count TD's banking accounts (checking,savings) toward $100K for discounted trades? Or is it just the assets in the brokerage account?


----------



## Square Root (Jan 30, 2010)

nomad said:


> So, does TDW count TD's banking accounts (checking,savings) toward $100K for discounted trades? Or is it just the assets in the brokerage account?


I believe just the brokerage acct.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

humble_pie said:


> that $50 fee would apply only to clients with less than $150 in annual commissions, or 5 web commish transactions per year, if indeed tdw chooses to charge it. In some cases, they would not charge.
> 
> clients this small constitute less than 1% of tdw's client base.
> 
> ...


Glad to have that cleared up. The $50 annual trading activity fee was a head-scratcher for me. TDW mails it out every year without any request on my part and I couldn't recall ever paying for the privilege.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

humble_pie said:


> i could be wrong on this, but doesn't questrade charge for real-time quotes.
> 
> the real reason in my view to be concerned about questrade, jitney & all of the other small privately-owned onliners is that we are investing in perilous times. World as we know it nearly collapsed just over a year ago. People have forgotten quickly, but another meltdown could occur. Extremes are becoming the norm. We don't know the capitalization of any of these small private firms. We don't know whose pockets they have access to, if any, if another crisis appears. All we know is that they meet exchange requirements.


You get 1000 free, real-time quotes per month. Each account in Questrade is covered up to 1 million by the CIPF. 

"In the event of an insolvency of a Member, CIPF provides coverage for your general accounts equal to $1 million CDN for losses related to securities and cash balances. Your separate accounts are each entitled to the maximum coverage of $1 million CDN unless they are combined with other separate accounts. "

http://www.questrade.com/legal/member_iiroc_cipf.aspx


----------



## GlenB (Jan 3, 2011)

Sorry for reactivating an older thread. I am new to this forum and to online stock trading. I have less than $25,000 to work with and I have 2 RRSP TD Waterhouse accounts as one RRSP is locked in. I pay $100 each annually for these accounts plus my $30 commission fees per transaction. Also I must pay extra on penny stock trades which have amounted to approx. $150 one time. I am getting commissioned and fee'd to death here. Would Questrade be a far better choice for me?


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

GlenB said:


> I have less than $25,000 to work with and I have 2 RRSP TD Waterhouse accounts as one RRSP is locked in. I pay $100 each annually for these accounts plus my $30 commission fees per transaction.


You can hold TD e-series mutual funds in the TD Basic SDRSP (annual fee $25). However, it sounds like you would prefer to hold equities in your TD Self-Directed RSP (annual fee $100).

My opinion. If in a couple of years I could reach the $50,000 TDW household limit (i.e. $9.95 trades), I would stick with TDW. Employ a buy-hold strategy until you reach your goal (to avoid too many $30 transactions). 



GlenB said:


> Also I must pay extra on penny stock trades which have amounted to approx. $150 one time. I am getting commissioned and fee'd to death here.


If you are more of an 'active' trader, I would go to Questrade ($4.95 trades)

I use both TDW and Questrade (just set the Questrade account up)


----------



## davext (Apr 11, 2010)

I've been using Questrade for 2 years and TD for more than 10. I still like TD's research and screeners, and Questrade is just damn cheap. I'm happy to take a $200 gain with Questrade, whereas with TD, it'd be closer to $140


----------



## funinagg (Jun 10, 2010)

now 50K gets you $10/trade at most places.


----------



## funinagg (Jun 10, 2010)

Square Root said:


> I believe just the brokerage acct.


correct. balances accounts with TD Waterhouse only.


----------



## GlenB (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you all for the quick and informative replies. I will probably be asking questions that you might find a bit newbish as that is what I am. Bear with me. 



avrex said:


> You can hold TD e-series mutual funds in the TD Basic SDRSP (annual fee $25). However, it sounds like you would prefer to hold equities in your TD Self-Directed RSP (annual fee $100).


I do like the self directed RSP which is what I have. I do find though that the fees are keeping me from probably doing more trading not that I do much as it is. I also had a time when buying penny stock I wanted to check off 'All or nothing' yet couldn't as it was not allowed (?). That cost me twice as it took two separate times to complete the transaction. Is this the same with Questrade?



avrex said:


> If you are more of an 'active' trader, I would go to Questrade ($4.95 trades)
> 
> I use both TDW and Questrade (just set the Questrade account up)


Where does Questrade get your money from for trades? Can this be linked up to the TD account or must it be separate?


----------



## avrex (Nov 14, 2010)

GlenB said:


> I also had a time when buying penny stock I wanted to check off 'All or nothing' yet couldn't as it was not allowed (?). That cost me twice as it took two separate times to complete the transaction. Is this the same with Questrade?


From what I understand the TSX and TSXV haven't allowed AON orders for a couple of years now. If the TSX and TSXV don't allow AONs, then I assume that TDW, Questrade and other brokers can't allow them. Here's an article. This is a problem when dealing with thinly traded shares. I believe there is only one commision charged for partial fills on the stock within the same day.



GlenB said:


> Where does Questrade get your money from for trades? Can this be linked up to the TD account or must it be separate?


I have linked Questrade to my TD banking account. (I just created this Questrade account in the new year. It's not quite set up yet. I'm waiting on some paper work to get completed).


----------



## GlenB (Jan 3, 2011)

Thank you avrex. I will look into Questrade and the TD e-series mutal funds as well. Have a good one.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I have both Scotia iTrade and Questrade. Compared to Itrade questrade is a freeking hero. 

The only reason I keep the itrade account open is because in their lowest tier of accounts they don't charge for removing liquidity. An important distinction for me some trades could cost me $400 just in liquidity removing charges. 

It makes me happy to know that even if they don't charge me they certainly are paying it. This makes up for the hours I've spent on their customer service "hotline"


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

Jungle said:


> [ ... ]
> 
> "In the event of an insolvency of a Member, CIPF provides coverage for your general accounts equal to $1 million CDN for losses related to securities and cash balances. Your separate accounts are each entitled to the maximum coverage of $1 million CDN unless they are combined with other separate accounts. "
> 
> http://www.questrade.com/legal/member_iiroc_cipf.aspx



True ... but the key to the CIPF is what assumptions are built in and how is it funded. This applies regardless of who the brokerage is.

If too many brokerages fail at the same time and the CIPF investments do not cover the payouts, likely a bill will be sent out to the members.

Case in point, the equivalent fund for insurance companies used to assume one company would fail in 100 years. When two failed in the same year, the bill for one of the medium sized insurance companies was half their profits.
A few more failures would have put a lot of pressure on the smaller companies.


----------



## tendim (Nov 18, 2010)

GlenB said:


> Thank you avrex. I will look into Questrade and the TD e-series mutal funds as well. Have a good one.


I am in the process of moving my accounts out of Questrade to BMO InvestorLine. Why?


On paper, Questrade has a $9.95 cap commissions for trades. This does _not_ include ECN fees which are $0.0037/share. On a 10,000 swing-trade for penny stocks, that is $37 _per trade_. This quickly eats into your profits.
You are not informed about ECN fees until the next business day
The past 3 months, Questrade has been over a week late with their e-Statements
Customer service? Forget about it. I've tried the online chat service, and the representatives didn't know the difference between Street form and Bearer form for my shares.
Last week I had a limit buy order entered, _and the system would not let me cancel it._ Luckily I only set it to be good for that day, otherwise I would have been absolutely screwed. In a time-tight situation, this is _completely unacceptable_. I haven't had any issues with canceling orders since, but that was the nail in the coffin to convince me to move.
Administration fees are atrocious. If you want to have one of your positions certificated (e.g., for the purposes of a DRIP), it is $300. BMO InvestorLine? $50.
As far as I can tell (according to customer service), Questrade only offers synthetic DRIPs. I could not get them to register on my behalf for a true DRIP with AX.UN.

At a high level glance, Questrade is no frills, and dirt cheap. But there is a reason. They pass off non-commission fees (ECN) to the user, and their overall service is crap. 

Disclaimer: I qualify for 5-Star pricing which gives me $9.95 trades at BMO InvestorLine, which gives me a slight edge on commissions. I am a BMO employee (although not involved with InvestorLine).


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

Sounds like you didn't do any research before signing up for something as important as a brokerage? No one says Questrade is good for penny/day traders. For non day traders you can just use limit orders or pay a few pennies in ECN other than penny stocks. The rest of your complaints are not a big deal for casual traders, which is what Questrade suits best. I wouldn't even notice if a statement was late. There are many ways Questrade saves money over big banks for someone who trades a few times per month

I've met some pretty clueless CSRs working many places, including BMO. You work at a bank and you signed up with Questrade for penny stocks? IB may have suited you better


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

TD


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

tendim said:


> On paper, Questrade has a $9.95 cap commissions for trades. This does _not_ include ECN fees which are $0.0037/share. On a 10,000 swing-trade for penny stocks, that is $37 _per trade_. This quickly eats into your profits.



Completely agree with Mode3sour - you didn't do your research. That's no fault of Questrade.

BTW - for stocks less than $1, the ECN fee is actually $0.0009 per share. 

http://www.questrade.com/pricing/exchange_ecn_fees.aspx


----------



## tendim (Nov 18, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> Sounds like you didn't do any research before signing up for something as important as a brokerage? No one says Questrade is good for penny/day traders. For non day traders you can just use limit orders or pay a few pennies in ECN other than penny stocks. The rest of your complaints are not a big deal for casual traders, which is what Questrade suits best. I wouldn't even notice if a statement was late. There are many ways Questrade saves money over big banks for someone who trades a few times per month


No, I did do my research, but I was using play money for the penny stocks at the time, so it didn't really impact me. My point was that people keep citing the $9.95 cap on Questrade when that clearly _isn't_ the case, as they don't outright advertise the ECN fees.



mode3sour said:


> I've met some pretty clueless CSRs working many places, including BMO.



No, I agree that there are clueless CSRs everywhere. However not knowing something basic such as who's name street name for a share? _Really_?



mode3sour said:


> You work at a bank and you signed up with Questrade for penny stocks? IB may have suited you better


That's like saying someone work's at Ford so they should only by Ford. As stated above, the fun trades I actioned (well, they weren't even "penny stocks", I was using that as an example because someone else mentioned it) were just for fun.

With regards to Statements. I can live with late statements _if they tell you_. However in the last 3 months, they consistently stated that the statements would be out by day _X_, and they never issued an update when they were late. That is just poor customer service.


----------



## janb57 (Feb 22, 2011)

*Question re: Questrade*

Is there limited number of real time quotes per month?
Can you get a real time quote for portfolio as in TDW?
How good is a server response time ?
Just thinking about switching, used to be with TD now with CredentialDirect and it is disappointment.
Thank you.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

I've merged your thread with an existing thread on TD Waterhouse and Questrade.


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

janb57 said:


> ...Just thinking about switching, used to be with TD now with CredentialDirect and it is disappointment.
> Thank you.


Why did you switch?


----------



## ddkay (Nov 20, 2010)

Today I received a phone call from 1-855-496-4285. It was a market research company doing a telephone survey, apparently on behalf of TD Waterhouse.

I told them I would not complete any surveys unless I was asked to through Web broker.

I'm not comfortable with TD sharing my number with market research companies, especially those that conduct telephone surveys. Has anyone else had this experience and successfully opted out?

Edit: I placed a CallerID filter for 1-855-496-XXXX so the call reroutes to a disconnect tone. I have a bias that 99% of the time these calls are scams. There's no good reason a modern company with web services needs to use telephone surveying. Sigh.

Edit 2: Called in and spoke with a TDW IR, they did say they have an agreement with an external firm for client experience surveys and the call was likely legitimate but everyone needs to be cautious not to hand over personal information...


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

Hmm...it is possible that TD may not have sold your phone # and the telemarketer was simply gambling by using the name of a popular institution.
I have received telemarketing calls supposedly on behalf of Bell, Royal Bank, Citibank and several others claiming to offer special discounts to preferred clients.
These scumbags are simply gambling on the probabilities that a # they call is a customer of a popular company like Bell, Royal Bank, etc.


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

No TD is famous for selling your phone number to sell you crap. I had to tell them to STOP soliciting me on the phone and in the mail.


----------



## polkaroo (May 27, 2011)

Is there a price difference between the two for trading on international exchanges? I am considering moving my TFSA to questtrade. Thought is to use it primarly for etfs.


----------



## runeash (Dec 28, 2010)

Sorry what does you mean by liquidity removing charges, and is that still the case with questrade



Berubeland said:


> The only reason I keep the itrade account open is because in their lowest tier of accounts they don't charge for removing liquidity. An important distinction for me some trades could cost me $400 just in liquidity removing charges.


----------



## elleqt (Mar 16, 2012)

ddkay said:


> Edit: I placed a CallerID filter for 1-855-496-XXXX so the call reroutes to a disconnect tone. ...



How were you able to do this? I would like to do this for all the unwanted calls on my phone
Thanks!


----------



## alphatrader2000 (Aug 18, 2010)

Rob carrick's publishes ranking on discount brokers yearly, here is the latest one http://www.theglobeandmail.com/glob...-no-1-in-globes-annual-survey/article2233815/


----------

